# Eheim Classic 2217 Vs. Rena Filstar XP3



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

The 2217 will have quick-disconnects too. 

If you can try and find a 2026 that's a nice one!!


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

My Fluval 304 has the same disconnects as the Eheim 2217, didn't like them. They can drip and leak. The filstar (or the one on Ecco) looks a lot slicker


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

tazcrash69 said:


> My Fluval 304 has the same disconnects as the Eheim 2217, didn't like them. They can drip and leak. The filstar (or the one on Ecco) looks a lot slicker


I haven't had any issues with leaking by the locknuts. The ecco is pretty nice too.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

I have it's baby brother, a 2213. I enjoy it but understand (from the hive mind) that it is too small for my tank. It is nice and simple. Only had user errors with it's quick disconnects (I unscrewed a hose rather than the disconnect once). Never had a priming issue others whine about (don't understand the need for a priming pump, fill it up with water before you seal it and it is primed.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

tazcrash69 said:


> My Fluval 304 has the same disconnects as the Eheim 2217, didn't like them. They can drip and leak. ...


I doubt very much that it's the same disconnects. Maybe a similar system but not the same quality.

Why are you looking specifically at the 2217? I'd go for the 2026 or, better yet, the 2126 with the integrated heater. The disconnect on the 2x26 is brilliant; doesn't spill a drop (well, maybe one!).

Otherwise, I've heard good things about the XP series though haven't used one myself. I must say though that I did hear one running at someone's place once... nobody is going to say that about an Eheim! roud:


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

They were Eheim disconnects I put on my Fluval.

The reason for the 2217 is that they have come down into my price range, and are comparably priced with the XP3.

But I'm still listening to all.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

tazcrash69 said:


> The reason for the 2217 is that they have come down into my price range, and are comparably priced with the XP3.


Prices at Big Al's:
2217-$129.99: http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=22023;category_id=2965

XP3-$89.99: http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=22037;category_id=1711;pcid1=2885;pcid2=

That's a $40 difference but you still have to get the media for the XP3 and the 2217 comes with it's media.

Laith mentioned using a 2026 and I agree:
2026 Kit-$189.99: http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=22003;category_id=2965

2026 Kit (at Custom Aquatic)- $169.99: http://www.customaquatic.com/customaquatic/brandsubcategory.asp?brandID=EH&subcatID=fi-cf

If I were you, I'd order the 2026 from Big Al's and tell them that Custom Aquatic has it for $169.99 and Big Al's will beat that price by 5%. The 2026 with the media and both installation kits for about $161.50 is a good deal IMO!

I did something like that when I bought my 2028 back in the summer.


----------



## MrBlackThumb (Aug 12, 2005)

I have both. Both are very good filters. It's just a matter of preference and price. I got the Eheim 2217 for $120 online. I bought the XP3 $86.19 from Petsmart by using pricematching from DrsFosterSmith.

It is true that the 2217 comes with media (ceramic rings and rocks). The XP3 did not. I just use lava rock for the media in the middle tray. You can buy lava rocks for bbq grill and smashed them to about the size of pebbles. I never have ammonia problem.

The XP3 is noisier. With the cabinet doors close, it's not too noticable.
Eheim is silent.

So it depends on you. Given my experience with both, I personally like the XP3 for the money I paid. So go ahead try pimp Petsmart nearby! :hihi: 

MrBlackThumb


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

I have an xp3. It is a good filter works well and is easy to service. However, I did not vote in your poll. I have never had an ehiem to compare with. I think either will work.


Rick


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I have a filter from both lines, and overall I think that although they are both great filters, I prefer the Rena Filstar line more. I think they are both really quite (Eheim is quieter, but the Rena is still really quiet), but the Rena has better options out of the box. It has all the tubing, spraybar, and extensions that you need, whereas, I've had to buy a few upgrades for these types of things for my Eheim. Plus the Filstar has better flow rates and media capacity. All in all, I think they would both work great and you would not have a problem with either, but the XP3 is still my vote. 

Regardless of price, I think the Rena is actually a better filter then the Eheim (at least for my purposes).


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Every Rena I have seen has come with media. Sponges, fine pad, and most lately some ceramic rings.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Eheim's are reliable (can last for 10 years or more), quite (silent compared to any Rena), and the Classics can double as your CO2 reactor. Definately go with the Eheim any day.

Check eBay: http://search.ebay.com//search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=Eheim+2217 There's a new one for $95 (99.9% Feedback).


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Quick C, thanks for those links. I will probably do as you suggested. 
the 2026 does look sweet, and no heater in the tank.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

FWIW, My rena xp2 is silent. Totally. It is less than 2 feet from my head right now and I can't hear it. My fluval 404 is "noisy" compared to it and it is pretty quiet too.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

XP3s are fine filters, but they are tall. No complaints with noise from me. Of course, I have impaired hearing on my left side, which as it happens, is the side facing my tank. My XP3s have been totally reliable and the quick disconnects work great.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

tazcrash69 said:


> Quick C, thanks for those links. I will probably do as you suggested.
> the 2026 does look sweet, and no heater in the tank.


Maybe I'm reading this wrong, a 2026 doesn't come with a heater but you certainly put an inline one on the exhaust side if you want. The 2126 comes with a heater.


----------



## RedDelPaPa (Oct 1, 2005)

I've had both.

I ebayed my XP3.

I much prefer the Eheim unit. Better designed and built. And quieter. Get the eheim installation kits too, and you have a much better looking and working setup than the cheesy filstar.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

You're right leftC I didn't know the difference, until I took a careful look at Eheim's site.


----------



## edschmidt (Oct 4, 2005)

I haven't used the Rena's, so I will not vote. I have used the Eheim's for years and love them. Like others have mentioned, there is a significant price difference. It looks like people like them both. I normally get my Eheim filters in auctions for very little money. If I had to buy new, I would probably buy the Rena due to price. I will probably be buying one for my 90 gallon in a few weeks. The important thing to note in this post is that there are no comments about the failure of either of the filters...that means there is not a bad choice to make.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> Every Rena I have seen has come with media. Sponges, fine pad, and most lately some ceramic rings.


Have they come with enough to fill the filter? Or just enough to get you going? My understanding is they dont come with enough to fill the filter.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

edschmidt said:


> The important thing to note in this post is that there are no comments about the failure of either of the filters...that means there is not a bad choice to make.


For as many post that have stated Rena filters are great there are probably just as many stating issues. Sucking air, water leaking, noise, etc. However, there are few complaining about eheims. I personally own 5 eheim filters and after seeing a XP in person would never buy one. they plastic seams flimsy at best.


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd like to know what you chose, I am considering between the classics and filstar.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

And 6 years later ...

v3


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

yeah I know old thread...lol


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

OVT said:


> And 6 years later ...
> 
> v3



The OP is still deciding I bet...


----------

